# Trial Prep weekend!



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I've been considering going for Aiden's IPO2 in October. It's never something that I ever considered as an option before (since he really isn't an incredibly amazing sport dog), but his progress in training has really been proving me wrong. We have so much fun moving forward together. It's our club's trial and I think if we make a few more little tweaks here and there, we may just be able to do it! Wish us luck!


















































































Very proud of my guy :wub:


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks great! Go for it! I wanted so bad to do our trial in October but with my long vacation, other dog events, some family commitments, and then the thing with Pan I haven't been able to get enough rounds of protection in.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Liesje said:


> Looks great! Go for it! I wanted so bad to do our trial in October but with my long vacation, other dog events, some family commitments, and then the thing with Pan I haven't been able to get enough rounds of protection in.


I just can't even believe I'm considering it! I just need to really work on the back transport. He's super quick to learn, so I don't see it as being a problem. Our biggest problem for our IPO1 was ME! His scores could have been much higher if I hadn't totally freaked him out, lol. I think I just need to get out there more to learn how to handle myself in a trial, if anything.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Don't under estimate your self or your dog! He is already an IPO1. What do you have to loose?!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

robk said:


> Don't under estimate your self or your dog! He is already an IPO1. What do you have to loose?!


I think I'm going to do it...I'm just so nervous! :blush:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I went to a seminar w/ Brenda Riemer on reducing handler trial stress. 
I'll review Brenda's methods before I trial Karlo.

At least you know you aren't alone in your nervousness!
I wish you luck on the 2, you'll do great!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Cool! Good luck!!

I am right there with ya with the nerves. When it comes time to trial, I will have to practice on that field a few days in advance, or I will have MAJOR handler problems on the trial day. lol! Same issue I had with the horses for many years. Finally got better after I did it for 20 or so years. 

You two can do it though!!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Go for it and good luck! You guys are doing incredibly great and honestly, you are an inspiration that you take a dog like Aiden and you get the best out of that dog. He is not a bad dog and honestly, I can see the two of you taking onto the challenge and go for the IPO 3 once you've put the 2 on him. 

You are a great handler! 

My helper said we'd be taking the BH and the 1 next spring. While I believe him I can't see myself doing it just yet but I can totally see you two getting both. The 2 and 3.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Aww thanks guys! You're all so supportive! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

DO IT!!  what's the worst that can happen? Plus, from what I gather on this forum you guys are doing great and you're doing an awesome job with Aiden, so why not try for IPO2. I'm going for IPO1 in 3 weeks and nervous as can be, so I know how you feel - but, I know you guys will kill it.

Where is the trial?


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Trial nerves are a beeyotch to be sure! I got over it when I was showing my Beauceron many years ago. I was showing her in conformation as well as doing Schutzhund at that time. In the rare breed world, the conformation shows are very relaxed and people usually have multiple dogs to show so you get to know the other competitors and will get asked to take a dog in the ring just to help out. When you know you aren't going to win and just want to do a decent job you can relax and have fun. After about a zillion times I got over it. It totally helped me with Schutzhund. So then I went and had kids and was out of it for the past 15 years and have to start all over AGAIN! 
I'll have to look into Brenda Riemer!
Regardless, it looks like Aiden is totally enjoying the work and that is your accomplishment to be sure.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

ayoitzrimz said:


> DO IT!!  what's the worst that can happen? Plus, from what I gather on this forum you guys are doing great and you're doing an awesome job with Aiden, so why not try for IPO2. I'm going for IPO1 in 3 weeks and nervous as can be, so I know how you feel - but, I know you guys will kill it.
> 
> Where is the trial?


The trial is at Liberty Working Doc Club in Troy. If it wasn't my club then I would feel so much less comfortable :blush: And I'm nervous, but this time I think I have a better feeling of what to expect and a little more understanding on how to prepare myself. And you're all right, I already got the IPO1, so the pressure is kind of off at this point. As long as I can convince myself to think of it as just another fun training day, then I'll be alright. Just hoping for good weather this time...There was a couple feet of snow at our last October trial...


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes. You have already overcome the greatest hurdle, the first IPO1. It just gets easier as you progress (ROFL, at least that is what I tell myself). 


Always remember that even the world team members get nervous. Most of us want to do well and show our dogs to the best of their and our abilities.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Who are we kidding? The pressure is never off, no matter what level you've achieved. I always get stressed and just call it my spazz girl mode. I went to the regionals this last weekend and was definitely a spazz. It helps a lot when the people around you make sure you know what's going on and that you are where you need to be, when you need to be there.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

lhczth said:


> Yes. You have already overcome the greatest hurdle, the first IPO1. It just gets easier as you progress (ROFL, at least that is what I tell myself).
> 
> 
> Always remember that even the world team members get nervous. Most of us want to do well and show our dogs to the best of their and our abilities.


I hope it gets easier! I mean, the basics and foundation are all pretty much there at this point, right? Just some minor adjustments and we should be alright...I hope. I don't practice call outs really because he's good at anticipating. But he's obedient so I'm not too worried. The back transport makes me nervous but I think with a few weeks of repetition he should get it. His obedience looks good and the tracking is there..So other than a few little things I think we're ok. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Elaine said:


> Who are we kidding? The pressure is never off, no matter what level you've achieved. I always get stressed and just call it my spazz girl mode. I went to the regionals this last weekend and was definitely a spazz. It helps a lot when the people around you make sure you know what's going on and that you are where you need to be, when you need to be there.


I think the only reason I'm going to try is because it's my own club and my own field with a familiar helper. My club members are great so I don't have to worry about being nervous in front of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

If you are ready, then I don't see any reason not to try.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Elaine said:


> Who are we kidding? The pressure is never off, no matter what level you've achieved.


Agree. And when I did competitive gymnastics, the biggest mistakes I made are when I wasn't feeling pressure. The right amount of pressure keeps me on my game and keeps me from being distracted.


----------

